# A Welsh blonde joke.



## David H (Nov 3, 2011)

A beautiful summer's day, two English tourists were driving through Wales ..... 


At the town of : *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch* 


They stopped for lunch, and one of the tourists asked the very blonde Welsh waitress,  
"Before we order, I wonder if you could settle an argument for us.


Can you pronounce where we are, very, very, very slowly?"


The girl leaned over and said, 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"Burrr.... Gurrr.... King."*


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2011)

ROFL,soo pleased im neither


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very funny David 

We're not far from there. 

(LlanfairPG. Not burger king )

Rob


----------



## hotchop (Nov 3, 2011)

Pppssstttt  there isnt a burger king in Llanfair PG 

ETA  shouldnt that be a blonde english joke?? hehehe


----------



## RSVP (Nov 3, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

LOL We didn't like to mention that


----------

